# Buckroe 6/18/17



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Got out there about 2:30pm and fished the incoming tide till about 5:00pm. Caught three keeper puppy drum. The first one fresh shrimp and the last two on shrimp flavor fish bites (pink). Not a bad day.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. Going down one day this week and give it a shot with the kids


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Nice job! Howd those drum get thru all those cobia they been catchin there!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone ever fish the rail at the VA Hospital in Hampton?


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how are bottom fishing going these days spots crokers roundhead etc. has any one been to the jvbp lately or vbfp


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Hey bassnut, where are you getting your fresh shrimp? Thanks for the report!


----------



## Pheno (Jun 8, 2017)

How far down the pier did you catch these?


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

fishinbob said:


> Hey bassnut, where are you getting your fresh shrimp? Thanks for the report!


Sorry for the late response. Got them from the Farm Fresh down the road from the pier.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Pheno said:


> How far down the pier did you catch these?


Sorry so late answering but my computer has been on the fritz I was fishing the rocks at the front of the pier.


----------



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

bassnut said:


> Sorry so late answering but my computer has been on the fritz I was fishing the rocks at the front of the pier.


Anyone still catching drum down there recently? Action has slowed in my neck of the woods over the last month.


----------

